# The Million Dollar Layout Question



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

No , you will not win a million but have you ever thought about this?

I decided to make this post as I figured maybe a few of us have gotten to the finished stage. Then it hits you. NOW WHAT.

As most of you know I have been working on the ACTRR version III for about six years and all of the changes and refinements. I am now at a point where it needs only finishing touches but I am afraid to do them as it will complete the layout. Is that what we all really want?

I am struggling what to do next. Do I change the scenery, move some tracks, or simply start all over again and try a new track and methods.

While I am unable to do that right now it is starting to creep into my craw (whatever a craw is).

All along I think most of us know it is the journey and not the destination that draws us in.

I guess where all of this is going is what would you all do if your layout was finished or near finished?

Thanks , Mike


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess where all of this is going is what would you all do if your layout was finished or near finished?

HaHaHa !!! Sorry, I don't have that problem.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Actually, at least for now, I am looking to get it finished. I like running better than doing
scenery.
I know you can always redo some scenes if you are not 100% happy with them. I am not sure they are ever really done.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good question, Mike. I think the journey is often more fun than the destination, so to speak.

The answer, of course, is whatever next steps make you yourself happy. Nobody here can steer your course directly. As for me, though, after building a little HO layout, I've enjoyed most of my follow-on time tinkering with old, prewar trains ... getting rusted relics to run again. But that's just me ... you have your own horizons ahead!

Whatever they may be, ENJOY!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I know it is cliche', but there is always something to do. Your skills are much better than when you started, surely there are scenes, stretches of track, wiring, rolling stock that can be upgraded and/or improved...or, dare I say, replaced?  Of course, that's NEVER happened to me because I've been doing this for over 40 years... :smokin:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Is a second level a possibility?

Superdetailing some of the buildings with interiors, lights, etc.?

Better, more complicated signaling?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Throw it out and build a bigger, better one!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Is it really possible to establish a completed layout?*

If your place is big enough, make another one. Turn it into module for the previous layout.
Or maybe automate the layout with a P/C.....The consensus, I thought, they are never really completed. There is always room for continuous improvements as your skills improve in the hobby and as money allows.
Set it aside and concentrate on other hobbies. It's refreshing to take a break once in a while. Good-luck.
Regard's,tr1


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Is a second level a possibility?
> 
> Superdetailing some of the buildings with interiors, lights, etc.?
> 
> Better, more complicated signaling?


Thanks Scott I love signals but no interest in learning how to do it.

Every time I enter the room it is more an issue of being tired of the whole look.
Maybe I need to do some NYC modeling again?
LOL
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tr1 said:


> Set it aside and concentrate on other hobbies. It's refreshing to take a break once in a while.
> Regard's,tr1


I think this is a wise statement, I just have no other hobbies !!!
I will think on it a bit.
Maybe I need a new RV!
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much guys for the great thoughts and input. I think I really just need a break from the room for a while.
Thanks to all of you, Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Do you mean a break from the train room, or this forum room? You're gonna stay on here, right? Right?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike, did you see DJ's recent thread? Rather than fully changing his layout, he's opted to switch in and out different time era themes. Steamers for diesels, old coal towers for electrical towers, and the like.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... here's another thought ...

How about adding lights and the like for some nighttime scene action? Black, starry-sky backdrops, etc.

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Mike, did you see DJ's recent thread? Rather than fully changing his layout, he's opted to switch in and out different time era themes. Steamers for diesels, old coal towers for electrical towers, and the like.


I have actually done that as well. I have done most of the thing suggested here. I will get back to it at some point. 
I think it is just Robin and I's dealing with aging parents that is getting to us right now maybe.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's a model railroad.

How about running some trains. 

Create car cards to be used to build freight trains, then break them and spot the cars at various industries.

My layout is not finished. Even so, I take the time occasionally to
do a switching session. It usually offers a whole afternoon of
operating enjoyment.

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you need a break.....go fishing....it always seems to get my mind off of things.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Knitting....knit yourself a train.....


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Either
A. Build a new one
B. Expand it
C. Modify it
You can never have enough trains. Never...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Fifer,
I can totally identify your thinking about "what now?" since I'm pretty much in the same situation.
I've been working on my layout for the past five winters (October thru April) and have just about maxed out. Some would probably think it's "too busy", but I've had a ball creating 
mini-scenes, etc. that kind of depict a trip through my personal lifetime.
The one thing I haven't done is weathering. To be perfectly honest, weathering the buildings, rolling stock, locos, etc., scares the hell out of me. I'm afraid I'll screw it up and it will turn out lousy, so I've avoided jumping in the water. I do, however, fully realize it needs to be done if my layout is to look realistic, like the real world.
I'm about to enter my summer hobby, which is classic cars, so I guess the weathering issue will once again go on the back burner until October.
This is a great hobby!
Bob


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Bob, why not try your weathering with some of the powders that some people use? That way, before you seal it, if you don't like it, you can just wash it off and start over. Just a thought.......:stroke:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> Hey Bob, why not try your weathering with some of the powders that some people use? That way, before you seal it, if you don't like it, you can just wash it off and start over. Just a thought.......:stroke:


Yes, that's pretty much the way I'm planning to take the plunge, but just can't force myself to get off the snide.
Guess I could blame it on my parents.......they drilled me to be a "neat freak" hwell:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bob,

Your dilemma is pretty much why many of us say, "A model layout is never done." I think, if you will try weathering and detailing, you will find it both very easy and highly rewarding. The secret is to take it slow -- you can always add a little more, but it's much harder to remove a little (although a complete re-do isn't usually that hard).

Something else you (and the OP) might want to try. My layout is set in rural Connecticut in the mid-1950's, in the summer. Since I wanted to try some other eras and seasons, I have built dioramas on 2x4 pieces of foam insulating board. This satisfies the "build" part of me. I help other folks design layouts, which satisfies the "plan" side of me. And I run trains.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions and ideas guys. Maybe it is best to just wait this out for a little while.
Thanks , Mike


----------

